

Berlin Startup Exits: How Equity Will Fuel the Ecosystem - fauria
http://www.berlinstartupgirl.com/berlin-startup-exits/

======
nerfhammer
site down, cache link =
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:cXM_AsV...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:cXM_AsVYPeUJ:www.berlinstartupgirl.com/berlin-
startup-exits/)

